# Fursonas... how many is too many?



## Raindrophaze (Jan 13, 2018)

Just wondering people's opinions on this.
I like to base sonas off myself but since I have such an inconsistant sense of self/ personality/ interests I've ended up with 6 even though I haven't been a furry for that long, and don't really have a main one per se, since the one I consider my main one changes all the time. But I feel like even six can be too many haha
Does anyone think that someone can have too many fursonas? After a certain number do they just become "characters"? What do you think that number is?


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 13, 2018)

It's really up to you how many is too many. Everyone is going to be different, so while 6 might seem like a lot to me, it could be perfectly fine for you. And I don't think anyone actually cares that much how many 'sonas any one person has. So it's definitely not something to worry about.

Personally, if someone had 10+ sonas I'd be a bit curious how many are actually sonas and how many are just glorified OCs, but to each their own.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 13, 2018)

Oh, now that’s a good question. Can’t help with that, but would also be interested in finding out what people think.


----------



## Raindrophaze (Jan 13, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> It's really up to you how many is too many. Everyone is going to be different, so while 6 might seem like a lot to me, it could be perfectly fine for you. And I don't think anyone actually cares that much how many 'sonas any one person has. So it's definitely not something to worry about.
> 
> Personally, if someone had 10+ sonas I'd be a bit curious how many are actually sonas and how many are just glorified OCs, but to each their own.


Very true! It's not something I'm worried about exactly, I was just more so just curious what other people thought about the subject. Though sometimes I look at them all and think "this is a crazy amount of fursonas, kid" hahaha


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't really know how to answer that question. My fursona isn't a representation of me. It's simply my favorite and most developed character. If I was writing a furry story, then my fursona would be the main charater. My other character would be someone she interacts with a various ways.

If I were to give feedback on someone's list of fursonas, my comments would be based more on how developed and interesting the characters were, rather than the number of them.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 13, 2018)

Raindrophaze said:


> Very true! It's not something I'm worried about exactly, I was just more so just curious what other people thought about the subject. Though sometimes I look at them all and think "this is a crazy amount of fursonas, kid" hahaha


I'll be honest, it's the highest number I've heard of and seems a bit much to me. I've heard of people having 2 sonas, maybe 3, but never 6. To me, that seems like a lot to manage, let alone identify as all of them. But I'm not you, so don't listen to me. 

While I have a main character/sona, I hardly ever use her for anything. She's just a stand-in, a face to wear in the fandom, so I don't really need any more than 1. My avatar isn't even of her. haha. Instead of breaking my personality into various parts and giving them to different characters, Ellie is just all of me all the time, even the inconsistencies.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 13, 2018)

If each one embodies you a bit then really for me I don't think you could ever have too many


----------



## Nightlock (Jan 13, 2018)

You can never have too_ many_ fursonas, I think. It really depends on you and what you're willing to devote effort/thought to, etc. I personally think I'd get a bit overwhelmed trying to develop more than a couple at a time, but I also have friends with 5+ characters. That's kind of the cool thing about it all—there aren't any limits to what you can create.


----------



## Raindrophaze (Jan 13, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I'll be honest, it's the highest number I've heard of and seems a bit much to me. I've heard of people having 2 sonas, maybe 3, but never 6. To me, that seems like a lot to manage, let alone identify as all of them. But I'm not you, so don't listen to me.
> 
> While I have a main character/sona, I hardly ever use her for anything. She's just a stand-in, a face to wear in the fandom, so I don't really need any more than 1. My avatar isn't even of her. haha. Instead of breaking my personality into various parts and giving them to different characters, Ellie is just all of me all the time, even the inconsistencies.


That's cool! I don't think I could really have a fursona that is just me getting chanelled through an anthro body because I feel like I would need to change the species and design and gender of her/ him/ them too often,  though I did consider making a fursona like that at some point. So I just decided to make characters that embody who I was at the time of making them and then I can add backstories to them too and develop worlds around them which is super fun!


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 13, 2018)

Raindrophaze said:


> That's cool! I don't think I could really have a fursona that is just me getting chanelled through an anthro body because I feel like I would need to change the species and design and gender of her/ him/ them too often,  though I did consider making a fursona like that at some point. So I just decided to make characters that embody who I was at the time of making them and then I can add backstories to them too and develop worlds around them which is super fun!


I was lucky in that I am most definitely a cat. Like, everything that cats are known for being is me. Haha.
Character creation is super fun. Probably one of the reasons I don't use my main all that much is just cause I'm so much more interested in making all these other people.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 13, 2018)

_Understood request..._

_Accessing deep-storage databanks...

Calculating answer to the query...

Running operation Stinkhorn-076...
_
*DING*

Thank you for your patience. Your request has been processed.
According to our most precise specifications, it is advised you have no more than 46 ⅜ fursonas.


----------



## GenkeiZwei (Jan 14, 2018)

I developed one fursona to the point I was happy with, he is loosely based on me so I thought that he will suffice for all eternity. I began developing another sona today, and I have been a furry (officially at least)  for a week and few days. Send help pls.


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Jan 14, 2018)

I have one and that seems like all I'm able to come up with.
I've been a furry for almost a year now.
Personally, I don't think it matters how many characters you have, at least to the point where you can still keep track of them.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 14, 2018)

I think as people change and grow, even over a short period of time, different aspects of their person start to stand out, which means changing up a fursona may be in order. I don't think doing this as many times as you want is a problem. It can be considered more a development, even, if you want to look at it that way.


----------

